# [SOLVED] Newly Built Computer, New OCer, would like a bit more power...



## skyhintack (Aug 20, 2008)

Hello there. I posted a topic in the building section and to save money and to be able to get Intel under my budget, I went with a C2D 3.53 Ghz processor.

*Here are my specs:*

DFI LANPARTY DK X38-T2RB LGA 775 INTEL X38 ATX INTEL MOTHERBOARD
EVGA 01G-P3-N870-AR GEFORCE 9600 GT 1GB 256-BIT GDDR3 PCI EXPRESS 2.0X16 HDCP READY SLI SUPPORTED VIDEO CARD
KWORLD PLUSTV ANALOG LITE PCI V TUNER CAPTURE CARD W/REMOTE PVR-TV 7134SE PCI (NOT WORKING ATM)
INTEL CORE 2 DUO E7200 WOLFDALE 2.53GHZ LGA 775 65W DUAL-CORE PROCESSOR - MODEL BX80571E7200
G.SKILL 4GB (2X2GB) 240-PIN DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) DUAL CHANNEL KIT DESKTOP MEMORY MODEL F2-6400CL4D-4GBPI
SEGATE BARRACUDA 7200.10 ST3500630AS 500GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0GB/S HARD DRIVE
LITE-ON COMBO BLACK SATA MODEL DH-52C2S-04
LITE-ON BLACK SATA DVD-ROM DRIVE MODEL DH-16D3S-04
MICROSOFT WINDOWS VISTA ULTIMATE SP1 64-BIT ENGLISH 1PK DSP OEI DVD FOR SYSTEM BUILDERS
SAMSUNG BLACK 1.44MB 3.5" INTERNAL FLOPPY DRIVE (NEVER KNOW WHEN THEY COME IN HANDY!)
XCLIO A380BK Fully Black High Gloss Finish SECC 1.0mm thickness ATX Full Tower Computer Case
XCLIO STABLEPOWER 850W 850W ATX SLI Ready CrossFire Ready Active PFC Power Supply
*
The RAM-*
DC Mode: Symmetric
DRAM Frequency: 399.2Mhz
FSBRAM - 2:3
CAS# LATENCY (CL): 5.0 Clocks
RAS# to CAS# Delay (tRCD): 5 Clocks
RAS# Precharge (tRP): 5 clocks
Cycle Time (tRAS): 15 clocks
Command Rate (CR): 2T

*BIOS-*
Version Date: 3/19/2008
Pheonix Technologies (supposedly unlocked, but haven't looked, mod'd it yet)

I'm currently using the factory CPU cooler, but yes, I do later plan to purchase an aftermarket one, but I didn't have the money at the time I bought all my components. I have good thermal compound already, so that's not an issue.

In the front of my case, I have a 250mm Intake fan (can't control speed atm, only connected to psu and hardware with case doesn't work)
On the transparent side, there is another 250mm Intake Fan. (Hardware not working either)
On the rear, there is a 120mm Exhaust fan
On the opposite side, I had a spare fan, had a small vent, so I put an 80mm Exhaust fan there too.
My PSU has a fan, as well as the video card, and obviously the CPU.

*Temperatures-*
0% Load: Core #0: 44*C
Core #1: 37*C
100% Load: Core #0: 69*C
Core #1: 62*C

Thanks for all the help in advanced :wink:


----------



## Luda (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: Newly Built Computer, New OCer, would like a bit more power...*

on stock i wouldnt push it too far, the stock cooler really cant handle much over stock, and those temps are a bit high for my personal taste [granted i idle @ 21C and max @ 43C] there are a ton of amazing coolers for sub 50$


----------



## skyhintack (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Newly Built Computer, New OCer, would like a bit more power...*

I was indeed surprised when I saw just how hot my new computer is. Granted, the one I was using before was blowing out hot air and you might have thought the thing should be on fire, but that's what you get from a 6 or so year old, prebuilt computer with only 3 fans that feel like someone is blowing air from your mouth at the parts. I'm currently browsing Newegg to see just how cool I can make my new pc. I have a budget of $100 and I also need 4pin to 3pin wire adapters to control the fan speed on the mobo. I have generated my list for the most part, but now I just again have to save up the money. (At least It blows out cool air!!) I wouldn't want to get this thing to 3.2Ghz or anything. I would say my lowest that I want would be 2.6Ghz (if possible) and the highest would be 3.0Ghz. I don't want to crash out my new computer either, but I think just 2.6 would do it for me (until I get comfortable with this whole thing.) I just need instructions on how I go about doing this whole thing from start to finish.

TYTYTY! :wave:


----------



## Hardwarenerd (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: Newly Built Computer, New OCer, would like a bit more power...*

with lanparty, you probably wont get to do much stable OC, in my experience.... but that is just me.... and yes, i strongly suggest a new fan for the proc, and my suggestion is Zalman, i have OC my old AMD FX60 from a stock 2.4 ghz to 3.2, with a 12 deg temp gain with my Zalman, good stuff.... and they run about 50$ and dont forget the Arctic silver 5


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Newly Built Computer, New OCer, would like a bit more power...*

Rather than buy an aftermarket cooler, can I suggest you reapply the thermal paste? Even on stock cooling that processor should reach a max of around 60C under peak load on a hot day with no case fans. You can read this for pointers if unsure: http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Newly Built Computer, New OCer, would like a bit more power...*

I'll second that one from Underclocker. Also have the E7200 and it should run a lot cooler than that. Though I do have an aftermarket cooler, I'm running at 30C. right now at stock speed. Also running Folding at Home, so my cpu usage never goes below 50%. Redo your paste and make sure the heat sink is locked down securely, one of the legs may be loose.


----------



## skyhintack (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Newly Built Computer, New OCer, would like a bit more power...*

Okay, I know what I did wrong, but I just quite haven't gotten around to it. I know I'm going to buy some more fans anyways from Newegg, because my case is good and all, but some sound sort of loud to me and they're just not pushing as much air as what they look like they should. I figure, any aftermarket cooler that will do anything better than what the stock fan/heatsink does now, I'll be happy with it. Shame on me, but I didn't happen to know this about 4 weeks ago when assembling my new computer and my first computer...
There was thermal paste already applied to the intel stock cooler, so I left it on and used the halfway decent stuff I bought at the local store. So right now I have two on there, which is probally like 2mm thick instead of 1mm. So with those few changes, I should just have a new temperature. Plus, I *HATE* those plastic clip things. Even though they're plastic, they seemed like I was going to break something trying to get some of them in, and at the same time, seemed so flimsy that they would instatly fall off when standing the mobo up!? I checked out some coolers at newegg already and assorted a wish list, but I'll be sure to check out that one you guys mentioned.
I'll post back soon =)


----------



## skyhintack (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Newly Built Computer, New OCer, would like a bit more power...*

I'm fine with what I have right now, I might OC in a few months, especially once I config. some new cooling to chill my temps.


----------



## Hardwarenerd (Sep 24, 2008)

one last thing, the main reason i also suggest the zalman cooler, is for 3 reasons, first, they are remarkably quiet, second, they keep procs very cool, third, they just look cool, and they WILL drop your CPU temps by 10-12c and for paste, do not forget to wipe that old crap off with lighter fluid, and use arctic Silver 5 (best stuff on earth)


----------

